

Protocol Oriented Programming (in Swift) – WWDC - josephlord
https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2015/?id=408

======
josephlord
You don't have to focus on the in Swift part with what the new protocol
extensions. The first section is a good general discussion of the downsides of
Object Oriented Programming (Class oriented really) and a simple illustration
of an alternative approach. Watch the end too where it covers when OOP is
appropriate.

The new Swift Protocol extensions are cool but aren't really the right place
to start looking at Swift.

~~~
micampe
I was in the room and this was my favorite session so far. I encourage people
to watch it even if you don’t strictly care about Swift, the concept exposed
is interesting and useful, and the syntax introduced shouldn’t be a problem to
understand.

------
isnotgood
Am I only one afraid that magic of protocol extensions can end up with really
hard to figure out behavior between types? As much as these concepts seems
powerful to me, they also look like soon-to-be hell on earth for bigger teams
working on same project.

